# Latest pistol grip sink machine on the market



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Got the latest and greatest in sink machines today but first let's rewind. I got Version 1.0 a few months ago and was very impressed at the first use. It has an adjustable monopod leg that supports all the weight. Because of the leg, no auto feed is needed and would actually get in the way. The leg is also adjustable so it can go under a lav sink or be level with the w/o in a bathtub....works even better on a roof. The chuck is actually really great and allows you to tighten up on the cable and keep the cable in the drum from flipping. 

I used a K39AF and K50 with drum adapter and prefer this over both when running a drum cable. It's better then the K39AF because you're not holding the weight, dealing with the vibration, or having a spinning drum over your forearm. So much easier on the back! Since the drum is bigger, you can use a bigger cable than the new milwaukee sink machine for instance. 

Better then the K50 because it can be used with either hand (try rodding a right hand tub with a k50) and the chuck prevents the cable from flipping over in the drum. Also the K50 is just a little too powerful for a sink drum cable. Keep in mind, when I'm talking about the K50...I'm talking about the drum adapter having issues. The K50 with the 5/8 cable is still one of my all time favorite machines. 

I think the Ergo-Auger is a solid design....got a little tweaking to do but overall is a really good design. 

Heads up....I've used these in lav cabinets and it fit all of them BUT I don't know if it'll fit under a commercial 3 compartment sink....however I believe a 5/8 sectional machine is the better tool for that.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I never cared for pistol augers, they get too heavy after a while. Unless the operator has huge Popeye forearms, they are not easy to work trying to hold the auger and feed cable in simultaneously. 

However, one with a pair of legs to support the weight looks to be more user-friendly.

My choice for lav sinks and bathroom fixtures inside a home is the K-50 with the 5/16" inner core drum attachment. For kitchen sink stoppages, I still use the K-50 but with the 5/8" cable.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Hey Tommy, what brand of 5/16 do you like?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> Hey Tommy, what brand of 5/16 do you like?


 








I have the Ridgid 5/16" IC cable in the drum attachment for the K-50. Does that make me a drum guy?.....:laughing:


----------

